# 2.5i Turbo producing 720hp and 850Nm



## Alex V (Mar 6, 2007)

Check this one:






It's not the TT-RS 2.5T FSI but the MKV/Jetta 2.5i engine.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

it says ttrs in description


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Doesn't look like its direct injected...


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

and it does not have a TT-RS crank either ..you can clearly see the 6 bolts of the 2.5 n/a


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

The description may say TT-RS, but the description says it's an Audi V10 cut in half. The pictures seem to confirm the latter.


----------



## Alex V (Mar 6, 2007)

No, it was an early VW 2.5i 5 cylinder Naturally Aspirated engine


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Well none the less. Its a inline 5, 4 valve motor. Very sweet sounding one at that. The half a V10 comment is hilarious. Like the cams/cylinders would fire in the right order...


----------



## DX5 (Dec 25, 2010)

Beastly! Couldn't imagine that in a Golf.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Its just an VW n/a 2.5l . And the other 5 cylinder engine dyno vid is an early Audi 5 cyl.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

hmmm that ECU looks like it might be worth looking at


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> hmmm that ECU looks like it might be worth looking at


Yup KMS gets a :thumbup:
We supplied a few parts for that motor build.
It is just a 2.5 Rabbit motor that has been turbocharged. Golf 2.0T is the only documented failure for a 2.5 rabbit crankshaft failure so he wears the crown so far in the power department.

:beer:


----------



## Carlicious-Parts (Mar 19, 2011)

its a ttrs engine from an university here in germany.
they sold em on ebay for a big fat bunch of money


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Carlicious-Parts said:


> its a ttrs engine from an university here in germany.
> they sold em on ebay for a big fat bunch of money


already established that they are not TTRS motors.:thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

INA said:


> already established that they are not TTRS motors.:thumbup:


So what are you saying? Its not a TTRS motor? :banghead::laugh: j/k bro


----------



## Carlicious-Parts (Mar 19, 2011)

its a ttrs thrust me... they sold em on ebay with that video of the engine dyno and got around 12grant for that engine  but thrust me.. the engine is nearly dead ... the pushed it more than simly to the limit hehe..

if its the engine from the video , its the engine they sold here from a ttrs


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Carlicious-Parts said:


> its a ttrs thrust me... they sold em on ebay with that video of the engine dyno and got around 12grant for that engine  but thrust me.. the engine is nearly dead ... the pushed it more than simly to the limit hehe..
> 
> if its the engine from the video , its the engine they sold here from a ttrs


Nope thats a n/a 5 cyl for sure, it is not a ttrs motor.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Carlicious-Parts said:


> its a ttrs thrust me... they sold em on ebay with that video of the engine dyno and got around 12grant for that engine  but thrust me.. the engine is nearly dead ... the pushed it more than simly to the limit hehe..
> 
> if its the engine from the video , its the engine they sold here from a ttrs


the engineer that supplied parts to this motor already stated its not TTRS, its not an FSI motor either, etc etc etc.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Carlicious-Parts said:


> its a ttrs thrust me..


Unfortunately you are incorrect. We sold KMS parts for this motor and it is indeed a Rabbit 2.5 motor. At the time it was built the TTRS motors were still in testing and the test vehicles had not gone through the dismantle program. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

INA said:


> Yup KMS gets a :thumbup:
> We supplied a few parts for that motor build.
> It is just a 2.5 Rabbit motor that has been turbocharged. Golf 2.0T is the only documented failure for a 2.5 rabbit crankshaft failure so he wears the crown so far in the power department.
> 
> :beer:



/end


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I may have to look into that management, if its allowing them to make that much power with only crank and alternator pulley(if anyone else noticed that)


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I may have to look into that management, if its allowing them to make that much power with only crank and alternator pulley(if anyone else noticed that)


Can you explain the logic behind choosing there engine management system?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Uh oh. I smell an 034 challenge coming.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Can you explain the logic behind choosing there engine management system?


 Theirs looks to be a pretty good setup, something wrong with it?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

tchilds said:


> Uh oh. I smell an 034 challenge coming.




....engine management is engine management. The use KMS because they sell and are comfortable with KMS. You can achieve the same results with a Motec or a megasquirt system:beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> ....engine management is engine management. The use KMS because they sell and are comfortable with KMS. You can achieve the same results with a Motec or a megasquirt system:beer:


yea I got that, you said that like there is something wrong with their "brand" :beer: I was more along the lines of standalone in general


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

MS on a 2.5? U serious? I would like this information if you could point me in the right direction.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> MS on a 2.5? U serious? I would like this information if you could point me in the right direction.


Yea Andre is running standalone as well as someone with a 2.5 transplant and 1 or 2 more not really sure. Also not sure what brand they are using, I dont keep up on that stuff :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

MS is the only thing i BARELY know how to use. its dirt cheap. but what about the 2.5 vvt?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> MS is the only thing i BARELY know how to use. its dirt cheap. but what about the 2.5 vvt?


Idk never keep up on standalone, when I see build using it, I kinda just go past it, its not something that interests me, but now that I see this bareboned 5cyl pushing those numbers on alternative management a interest is starting to come about


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Standalone will most of the time yield better results than chip tuning.

Simply because you can permit yourself to run more agressive timing.
As a Tuning company, you can't take it nowhere near the limits, simply because you are maing a. "General" thing... On standalone you only worry about you, and no legal consecuences.

There also the bennefits of better or more detailed maps on standalone...

This I "got" from andre's thread from years back.


----------



## Carlicious-Parts (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63k8Hh1Etrw&feature=related


----------

